# Age, does it really matter?



## dar (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi my name is Dimitris. I am from Greece and I am currently looking for a path to move to Australia along with my family (wife and 3 kids).
I was reading all over websites (mostly .gov) that Australia is a country of equal opportunities regardless sex, age, etc. 
Though the age part sounds ideal, (especially since I am 40), I would like to ask you if this is really the case in an everyday job hunting. I wouldn't like to get down there and being rejected because of my age (I know it is like that in Greece and felt it on my skin lately  .
I am an ICT pro (Systems engineer / IT Consultant) with more than14 years of experience.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Yep that is really the case. We have a 50+ lady working in my company as Administrative assistant and she started about a year ago. I have never seen people discriminated due to their age, never. You will notice older people working as receptionists, caters and they are everywhere. 
The thing you should worry about is getting your first job, regardless of your age it is the hardest to get that first job that will give you the golden Australian experience which becomes your ticket to any other job.


----------



## dar (Dec 25, 2011)

Boboa thanks that's great to know... I am worried about my 1st job as i rarely get any replies from jobs I 've applied.


----------



## fil (Sep 15, 2012)

Australia practices Equal Employment Opportunity. as far as i know It's your qualification counts not your age.


----------



## dar (Dec 25, 2011)

fil said:


> Australia practices Equal Employment Opportunity. as far as i know It's your qualification counts not your age.


Thanks fil


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

dar said:


> Boboa thanks that's great to know... I am worried about my 1st job as i rarely get any replies from jobs I 've applied.


Unless you are in extremely skilled field (example mining engineer or specialist medical nurse), it is very unlikely you will get any response before you actually land in Australia. It is very common, there is a lot of competition, immigration from Europe/US/Asia surge massively in last 2 years due to economic issues in these countries. There are around 200,000 new immigrants coming every year + whatever amount of people come on working visas. So employers and recruiters ignore any resumes that are not in Australia.

The good thing is that Greeks are an established community in Melbourne and Sydney. There are whole Greek housebounds, so maybe the first strategy will be to target businesses in these areas.


----------

